# Snow pony Lacey!



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

they are some lovely pictures you have taken. Your mare is in great shape for her age. I have two veteran mares and i have to say I love the oldies. looks like you had a great time. That last picture is great!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, it looks beautiful!
I loved the last picture, I almost laughed out loud :')


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am inspired to go out to the barn. But my horse gets so much snow balled in his feet that I can't ride in the snow. we had 6 inches here.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

She's 26? Wow, I thought she was just a young filly from the first picture. xD Very youthful and gorgeous horse. ^^


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

netty83 said:


> they are some lovely pictures you have taken. Your mare is in great shape for her age. I have two veteran mares and i have to say I love the oldies. looks like you had a great time. That last picture is great!


Thanks! I love the oldies too. There's just something that draws me to them, I don't think I've ever felt very attached to a horse that was under 14. :lol:
We did have a great time! And thanks! I liked it too!



Heatherloveslottie said:


> Wow, it looks beautiful!
> I loved the last picture, I almost laughed out loud :')


It was gorgeous! It's mostly melted now though, which is a bummer, but I'm super glad that I was able to get some nice pictures to remember it by! Haha
And thanks! I liked it too! Lacey is the queen of expressive yawning. Heehee



tinyliny said:


> I am inspired to go out to the barn. But my horse gets so much snow balled in his feet that I can't ride in the snow. we had 6 inches here.


Sad day! I was surprised with Lacey, I thought for sure that I'd have to de-ice her feet at some point but the ice "pads" kept popping out! It was very interesting. Have you tried putting vaseline or cooking spray in his hooves? I've heard that that can help, maybe?
Six inches? That sounds awesome! I love snow, a lot. Haha We only got maybe 4 inches. 



ButtInTheDirt said:


> She's 26? Wow, I thought she was just a young filly from the first picture. xD Very youthful and gorgeous horse. ^^


She is! 26 going on 4! :lol: She thinks she's some young thang, the words "slowing down" aren't acceptable words in her life dictionary. Haha
Thanks! I feel very lucky and blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

That looks beautiful!! Haha I wish I could share some of our snow with you! We've had a lot and I wish it would stop snowing!! Haha she's a cutie It looks like you had fun


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay Lacey! Her yawn is the cutest! Thelma goes on to 23 this year! OMG. Crazy, but when I get around to lunging her she always wants to be trotting to the point where she is about to break into a canter if I let her. Silly girl. 

They must think they are 23 and 26 in human years, not horse years!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

love Lacey pics 

she is one gorgeous mare


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

beautiful day, all in all! -still no riding in snow for me though. My horsey lives too far away for me to get to her when it snows. =P


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

mswp27 said:


> That looks beautiful!! Haha I wish I could share some of our snow with you! We've had a lot and I wish it would stop snowing!! Haha she's a cutie It looks like you had fun


I wish you could too! I wish it would snow forever!...Or at least for a month or so. After that I think I'd be ok for a bit. Haha



grayshell38 said:


> Yay Lacey! Her yawn is the cutest! Thelma goes on to 23 this year! OMG. Crazy, but when I get around to lunging her she always wants to be trotting to the point where she is about to break into a canter if I let her. Silly girl.
> 
> They must think they are 23 and 26 in human years, not horse years!


Haha I feel like Thelma and Lacey would be BFF's if they knew each other. They sound like a match made in heaven with their itchy faces and goofy ways. :lol:
That must be it! What were we thinking? They're just in the primes of their lives! Let's get this party started! LOL!



RedTree said:


> love Lacey pics
> 
> she is one gorgeous mare


Thanks! She's kinda my baby. Haha



Reiterin said:


> beautiful day, all in all! -still no riding in snow for me though. My horsey lives too far away for me to get to her when it snows. =P


Yes it was! 
Sad day! Maybe one day she'll be closer, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the pic of her ears, it almost looks fake or photoshoped. What camera do you use?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Lacey isn't here if she goes missing...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

horselver1979 said:


> I love the pic of her ears, it almost looks fake or photoshoped. What camera do you use?


It does, doesn't it? Well, it's real! It's just cuz she's so not white compared to the snow. :lol:
I have a Kodak EasyShare C713. It's a pretty junky little camera but I've figured out it's tricks, for the most part, so I can generally get ok pictures out of it. I've got my photo teacher tricked actually, she's convinced I have an SLR. Hahaha 
And, I got it for free from a little old lady who got a better camera and you can't beat free! 



A knack for horses said:


> Lacey isn't here if she goes missing...


Hah. Good luck trying to steal her! She's not polite to strangers if I'm not around. I suggest bringing a mascot-size carrot and a long lasso if you want to have any chance of success. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay, glad you finally got a change to ride in some snow. It's wonderful fun isn't it? LOL.

Lacey looks fantastic, I swear she doesn't look a day over 10. She's probably one of those horses that will still be kickin' *** and takin' names into her 40's.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Yay, glad you finally got a change to ride in some snow. It's wonderful fun isn't it? LOL.
> 
> Lacey looks fantastic, I swear she doesn't look a day over 10. She's probably one of those horses that will still be kickin' *** and takin' names into her 40's.


It was wonderful! It was kinda scary at times because there were a few places on the trail where I knew there were potholes but Lacey didn't really want to believe me that we should go around them. :lol: However I bested her so that was ok. Haha 

I know! I just cannot believe what moving her to my neighbor's house has done for her. I mean, around this time last year, she was looking like this:










I'm just amazed by what some major hills, better quality hay, and lower stress (aka nobody pushing her around) did for the girl! I feel like she gained years back on her life in the last 5 months! 

I sure hope she lives into her forties! I REALLY want my kids to learn to ride on her. I think that's so awesome when a parent can teach their child to ride on a horse that they've know for forever and a day. However, first I have to find the right guy, know him for a while, date, get married, and have kids so I'm thinking that if she lives to see 40-ish, that may be enough time... LOL!!!


----------



## JumpingJacks (Feb 27, 2011)

I LOVE the ear shot! what a beautiful photo  Your pony is adorable, and I am super jealous of your trails! I sure wish I had more than just a field to ride in


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

AWESOME trails you have there! Lacey is such a sweetheart


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

JumpingJacks said:


> I LOVE the ear shot! what a beautiful photo  Your pony is adorable, and I am super jealous of your trails! I sure wish I had more than just a field to ride in


Thanks! 
I love my trails too! I just wish I had a field to ride in as well! It's hard to do tuneup rides on the trail. :lol: 



equiniphile said:


> AWESOME trails you have there! Lacey is such a sweetheart


I agree, on both counts! When I was little, my mom and I would go walking on those trails and I'd dream of how awesome it would be to actually ride them and the, BOOM! Now I do. I guess that goes to show that wishes do come true, sometimes. Haha


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Why does everyone who doesn't get snow often get such BEAUTIFUL snow when they do get it? Bah! I want pretty snow! Not dirty, icy, freezing, everywhere snow!

Those pictures are beautiful and look like paintings.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

What gorgeous scenery! I am insanely jealous of your trails. 
Lacey's looking lovely, as always.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Why does everyone who doesn't get snow often get such BEAUTIFUL snow when they do get it? Bah! I want pretty snow! Not dirty, icy, freezing, everywhere snow!
> 
> Those pictures are beautiful and look like paintings.


I'm sorry! I would say I'll send you some but if I did, we might not have anything left! :lol:
Do you have a lot of wind in your area? We have hardly any wind when it snows so I'm pretty sure that helps it stick to the trees.

Thanks! 



Jessabel said:


> What gorgeous scenery! I am insanely jealous of your trails.
> Lacey's looking lovely, as always.


Thanks! I feel super lucky to have access to these trails. I wish there were more or that they were longer/more adventuresome (they're really jogging trails) but beggars can't be choosy! 

Lacey says thanks.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> I'm sorry! I would say I'll send you some but if I did, we might not have anything left! :lol:
> Do you have a lot of wind in your area? We have hardly any wind when it snows so I'm pretty sure that helps it stick to the trees.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you ever seen pictures of North Dakota?  Completely flat. It's always windy. Haha.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Have you ever seen pictures of North Dakota?  Completely flat. It's always windy. Haha.


Oh. :lol: I totally haven't seen pictures of North Dakota. I should get on that and educate myself! Haha!


----------

